# The A has been removed!!!!!



## sleepycats (Mar 4, 2009)

I found out last night, I'm finally a full fledged CPC!!!!!   Nobody knows how excited I am about this or how much this means to me (except my husband).  YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats Sleepycat!! I'll never forget when I learned that I passed my test.  I was coming back from a jewerly show and my husband called on my cell phone.  Yes...he opened my mail...anyway, I was so elated that I ran off the road and almost ended up on a sidewalk.  

Again...Great Job!


----------



## em2177 (Mar 4, 2009)

Congratulations to you!!!!!!


----------



## kbarron (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice going sleepycats. Do you live in New Hampshire?


----------



## sleepycats (Mar 7, 2009)

No, I'm from Illinois.


----------



## Cristy (Mar 7, 2009)

Congrats sleepycats!!!!  Thats really awesome!

You do realize that with the initials "CPC" you are required to assist and mentor a newbie!  heheheheh! 

J/K



*CONGRATS SLEEPYCATS!!*


----------



## sleepycats (Mar 11, 2009)

I encouraged one co-worker to join the AAPC and to sit for the CPC exam, who has since joined and is studying for the exam.  Another co-worker is interested, but thinks the study guide prices are a little pricey for her.  I told her I would look for free practice exams, etc.  A third co-worker, who is a CPC, has thought about obtaining the CPC-H, which I'm pursuing now. I know two other people who may need or want help in the near future with coding exams/classes.  I have told everyone I know that I will do anything I can to help them and I mean it. So assisting and mentoring is right up my alley.   
When your excited about something it's had not to share with and encourage others!!!


----------



## justkiminnc (Mar 19, 2009)

*Way to Go!!! from a 12 year old coder. Thats Great Work!!!!! *


----------



## mdimitrov (Jun 10, 2009)

*where in Illinois are you Sleepycats*

I know of a possible contract job opportunity in Crystal Lake, IL for you or anyone else that may be interested...  you can email me at md@medicalbasix.com if so.


----------



## mousesmom2006 (Jun 10, 2009)

justkiminnc said:


> *Way to Go!!! from a 12 year old coder. Thats Great Work!!!!! *


 Dang, you are an awfully young coder!


----------



## hmessy (Jun 11, 2009)

What exactly did you have to do to get it removed? I Have the one year for taking the classes, and I have worked now for nearly 2 years in coding and billing, but at different jobs. Not sure what I have to do??? Thanks for the help!

Heidi CPC-A


----------

